# Evans Vs Machida Weigh In's



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

What you guys think?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks great. The blending you do on these is really good and it looks like an actual picture.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> It looks great. The blending you do on these is really good and it looks like an actual picture.


Thanx i really appreciate it..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats tight work.....HHmmmm I was wanting a new Machida sig..........I wonder how hard it would be to twist Niko's arm into makin me one.....?????


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Thats tight work.....HHmmmm I was wanting a new Machida sig..........I wonder how hard it would be to twist Niko's arm into makin me one.....?????


Probably hard since he isn't making them anymore.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thats why I threw the twist the arm thing in........I know he hasnt been makin them 4 a while.......:confused05: But when your one of the better graphics people......your always in demand.....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellente


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thanx guys.. Sorry Cold but I am Retired.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

As always you do fantastic work on those matchup sigs. Now lets all just pray they actually make this matchup so you can sport that :thumb02:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy shit, this is good work, now make me ******* Jessica Alba so I can show off....


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Looks good man! You do some very nice work, keep it up.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice work, please make this a reality soon Joe.ray02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Too bad Thiago is going to beat Machida but very nice job.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Too bad Thiago is going to beat Machida but very nice job.


Haha, were you dreaming when you wrote this?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Too bad Thiago is going to beat Machida but very nice job.


 
You wanna sig bet that BBJD....???:dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Of course not it's a huge underdog.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Too bad Thiago is going to beat Machida but very nice job.





bbjd7 said:


> Of course not it's a huge underdog.


 
The same person posted these right??:confused02: No faith in Thiago??


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

None at all. I think he will win.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmm.........:confused05:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think he will win but I don't have much confidence. I think his pace will give Lyoto trouble but I'm not confident in that opinion.


----------

